

Picamatic - Upload images in one click - edw519
http://www.picamatic.com/

======
aston
Dunno if you made this, but if so, cool. One thing, though: JPEG's with EXIF
data specifying that they need rotation shouldn't be displayed as they come
out in the file. Lots of sideways pictures...

